# Case 55c power loss flashing error light



## booregard (Jan 2, 2022)

Driving down the road getting fuel in high gear started to lose power and the red error light was flashing. Tractor died then started right back up about 5 minutes later it did the same thing. I only saw F codes and doesn’t say much in my manual. Any help is greatly appreciated. 
2019 case 55c


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello booregard, welcome to the tractor forum.

See the attached listing of fault codes for Case IH tractors. The F codes are transmission codes. They start on page/screen #243 and go to #249. When you see a fault code, write it down and check it out. You can enter your fault code and it will look it up for you.

I am glad I own an old tractor..... no computer, no fault codes, and seldom have problems! 






Fault Code Diagnostic Tool Stoltz Sales and Service FARM EQUIPMENT Elmira, Listowel, Mildmay, Ontario


Fault Code Diagnostic Tool for all Case IH Associated Equipment. Stoltz Sales and Service FARM EQUIPMENT Elmira, Listowel, Mildmay, Ontario




stoltzsales.com


----------



## booregard (Jan 2, 2022)

HarveyW said:


> Hello booregard, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See the attached listing of fault codes for Case IH tractors. The F codes are transmission codes. They start on page/screen #243 and go to #249. When you see a fault code, write it down and check it out. You can enter your fault code and it will look it up for you.
> 
> ...










I


----------



## booregard (Jan 2, 2022)

Unfortunately I didn’t notice the main fault code. Just a F11 and F18. I don’t see how to retrieve the codes


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a code reader that lists as compatible with a Case IH 50C:









Case IH Diagnostic Scanner Fault Code Reader


Service and Maintain Your Case IH Tractor. The Case IH diagnostic scanner enables you to read the fault codes that relate to the check engine light for your Case IH tractor as well as display critical live engine data. It works on all Case IH models listed in the drop down box above. With the...




www.lawntractorco.com


----------



## booregard (Jan 2, 2022)

Do you know where it connects for scanning?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

No, I do not know. But somewhere on the tractor there is an OBD II port. It will have a dust cap on it and probably hidden in an isolated area.


----------

